# Prelude from Lute Suite No.4 (Weiss)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Lute Suite No.4 
I: Prelude
Composer: Silvius Leopold Weiss (1687 – 1750)


Sylvius Leopold Weiss (12 October 1687 – 16 October 1750) was a German composer and lutenist. Weiss was one of the most important and most prolific composers of lute music in history and one of the best-known and most technically accomplished lutenists of his day. In later life, Weiss became a friend of Wilhelm Friedemann Bach and met J.S. Bach through him.

The prelude of Lute Suite No.4 is selected as one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) level 6 repertoire. There are no bar lines in the composer's manuscript.

Recording device: Surface Book built-in mic.

Play on a 6 string Martin Blackwell spruce-cedar double top





Play on a 10 string Xiaojiang Guitar spruce top


----------

